# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2012



## stormy (31 Mai 2012 às 23:52)

*Regras deste tópico:*


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2012 às 23:52)

Boas noites.

Para amanhã a situação deteriorou-se...os modelos fortaleceram a camada de ar sahariano nos niveis médios, e colocam uma advecção quente aos 500hpa.
A ocorrer alguma coisa será muito esparsa, e nas regiões montanhosas do norte e centro, onde apesar de tudo, os parametros dinamicos são suportativos para algum desenvolvimento localmente mais intenso, especialmente a partir do fim da tarde, quando os niveis medios e altos voltam a arrefecer devido á aproximação de uma short-wave.

Assim sendo, para amanhã preve-se céu com algumas nuvens altas...uma situação de bastante calor, com a humidade nos niveis baixos a intensificar a sensação térmica.
A partir do meio da tarde, mas especialmente entre as 17-18h e as 22-23h, poderemos então ter algumas trovoadas localmente moderadas a fortes.

Para o Sábado, os parametros dinamicos estão optimos, mas o calor já se foi todo para Espanha....ironias que ocorrem muitas vezes aqui no nosso cantinho do mundo
Sábado teremos sim, uma frente pouco activa, que poderá deixar chuva por vezes moderada no litoral e serranias costeiras do norte e centro, e com muita muita sorte, alguma trovoada ou aguaceiro mais intenso e localizado na região do Vale do Tejo/Portalegre, já que no extremo sul da frente parece haver algum resto de calor e humidade nos niveis baixos, que associado á melhor dinamica e ao forçamento frontal poderão dar em alguma coisa...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2012 às 00:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2012*

O Estofex assinala que é uma previsão difícil e tem muita improbabilidade devido ao CIN alto e à humidade questionável.:









> A level 1 was issued for parts of Iberia mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts.
> 
> Ahead of another trough which is located north of the Azores, a very hot airmass from the Saharan region is advected northwards into Iberia with 850 hPa temperatures above 20°C. This airmass has very steep mid level lapse rates but *the amount of moisture in the boundary layer is questionable, which makes an accurate forecast for this region very difficult.* There is no source of QG forcing available and high CIN will suppress deep moist convection in most places. Nevertheless, a storm which forms in this environment of locally high CAPE should be able to produce large hail and severe wind gusts. The region where convective initiation is most likely is covered with a LVL1.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Jun 2012 às 23:28)

Bom para a semana que vem, e corrijam-me se estiver errado, parece que vamos ter Verão no Algarve com ventos de Norte/Noroeste(brisa marítima praticamente anulada na costa sul), ou seja, temperaturas sempre a rasar os 30ºc ou mesmo ultrapassando e o resto de país bem mais ameno com temperaturas na ordem dos 20ºc/26ºc. O típico nestas situações mas ainda assim nada de extraordinário ou anormal para a época.


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Jun 2012 às 08:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom para a semana que vem, e corrijam-me se estiver errado, parece que vamos ter Verão no Algarve com ventos de Norte/Noroeste(brisa marítima praticamente anulada na costa sul), ou seja, temperaturas sempre a rasar os 30ºc ou mesmo ultrapassando e o resto de país bem mais ameno com temperaturas na ordem dos 20ºc/26ºc. O típico nestas situações mas ainda assim nada de extraordinário ou anormal para a época.



Sim... Aparantemente assim parece, regime de nortada no litoral oeste, e na costa sul, devido a essa mesma nortada, temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC ou mais... Talvez excepção feita a 5ª feira (e talvez 6ª?), devido à aproximação de uma depressão ao NW da P.I.... Mas com pouca inflência no Algarve.... Sábado e Domingo aparentemente volta a aumentar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2012 às 13:12)

Estou a gostar de ver as previsões do IM, parece que finalmente acordaram e já estão mais atentos à situação das temperaturas no Algarve. 

IM - Faro
Hoje: 29ºC
Amanhã: 28ºC
3ª feira: 33ºC

Foreca - Faro
Hoje: 31ºC
Amanha: 33ºC
3ªfeira: 35ºC

Ao menos, já não existem discrepâncias como aconteceu em Maio em que davam 30ºC e a máxima foi de 37ºC.


----------



## David sf (3 Jun 2012 às 22:02)

A partir de agora, e durante bastante tempo (provavelmente mais de uma semana), entramos num período de total normalidade das condições meteorológicas, um mês de junho típico, com anticiclone dos Açores no seu local habitual, e consequente nortada no litoral. A única excepção ocorrerá na próxima quinta-feira, feriado, onde seremos influenciados por uma frente atlântica, de fraca intensidade:











Depois, mesmo a 240 horas, manter-se-á o padrão zonal, com anticiclone na Gronelândia, e dorsal na Europa de leste, com um centro depressionário no triângulo Escandinávia - UK - Islândia.






Resumindo, tempo habitual para a época nos primeiros 15 dias do mês, temperaturas a variarem dos 20 aos 25ºC (de Norte para Sul) no litoral Oeste, dos 25 aos 30ºC no interior e ligeiramente acima dos 30ºC no litoral algarvio, graças à nortada.


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Jun 2012 às 11:10)

Bons dias. 

De facto, os próximos dias serão marcados por nortada (o que no Algarve se irá traduzir em calor extra ), portanto "amenos" no litoral oeste. Excepção feita para 5ª feira, com a aproximação e passagem de uma superfície frontal associada a uma depressão a NW da P.I., em rápida deslocação para E/NE. 6ª, Sábado e Domingo deverá voltar o regime de nortada (e novamente calor extra para o Algarve). 

Na minha opinião, a grande incógnita é a semana de Santo António... Os principais modelos apontam para que o início da semana seja de novo mais fresco (depois do fim de semana), mas para o Santo António (dia 13) e dias seguintes, alguns modelos já se aventuram para um aumento da temperatura, com possível "bloqueio" a NW da P.I.... Será? Ainda falta muito muito tempo... É acompanhar os modelos e principalmente ensembles...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2012 às 11:42)

É algo que eu não percebo nem entendo. Cada vez que os meteorologistas do IM mexem nas temperaturas em Faro metem temperaturas abaixo do registado, sinceramente não percebo. Ontem, tinham 33ºC para amanhã, hoje colocam 28ºC para amanhã, desculpem quando os modelos colocam temperaturas acima dos 30ºC e hoje a temperatura já segue alta e provavelmente superá os 28ºC de máxima.


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2012 às 11:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É algo que eu não percebo nem entendo. Cada vez que os meteorologistas do IM mexem nas temperaturas em Faro metem temperaturas abaixo do registado, sinceramente não percebo. Ontem, tinham 33ºC para amanhã, hoje colocam 28ºC para amanhã, desculpem quando os modelos colocam temperaturas acima dos 30ºC e hoje a temperatura já segue alta e provavelmente superá os 28ºC de máxima.



E colocam 28ºC de maxima com vento de NW o dia todo....falta de coerencia brutal


----------



## Norther (4 Jun 2012 às 13:03)

eles devem de estar a basear-se nos modelos, pois a maioria parece dar 28ºC máxima e só a zona mais fronteiriça com Espanha é que chega aos 30ºC  a faixa costeira Atlântica os modelos não chega aos 30ºC, pelo menos foi o que reparei em alguns modelos


----------



## Norther (4 Jun 2012 às 13:08)




----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2012 às 19:45)

Boas tardes

*Para amanhã *uma pequena linha de instabilidade poderá trazer um aumento da nebulosidade, com a possibilidade de aguaceiros ou mesmo alguma trovoada no extremo norte/trás-os-montes, e chuviscos no litoral norte.
As temperaturas subirão um pouco em relação a hoje.

*Quarta Feira *teremos uma situação de céu nublado, com temperaturas amenas, e possibilidade de chuvisco na região NW e litoral a norte de Sintra.

*Quinta Feira *uma frente fria associada a um cavado intenso deverá cruzar o território, deixando chuva, por vezes moderada a forte no NW, sendo em regime de aguaceiros fracos a sul de Setubal-Evora.
Nas terras altas haverá uma situação de vento forte, e de modo geral, no interior, poderão ocorrer aguaceiros durante a tarde mas sem grande desenvolvimento.
As temperaturas descerão, especialmente as maximas .

*Entre 6f e Domingo *espera-se o retorno do tempo anticiclónico, com subida da temperatura, céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco do quadrante norte.
Na região norte as temperaturas subirão menos do que no centro e sul em grande parte devido á maior presença de nuvens...e não são de descartar alguns chuviscos no litoral norte devido á chegada de ar tropical muito humido.

A tendencia a 15 dias é de manutenção deste tipo de tempo, ora com algum calor e sol, ora mais instavel ( especialmente no norte do pais).
As temperaturas deverão situar-se dentro ou acima da média no centro e sul, e ligeiramente abaixo no norte.
Tempo tipico do inicio de Junho, portanto


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Jun 2012 às 09:37)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> 
> Bom dia a todos,
> ...


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Jun 2012 às 10:35)

Maria Papoila disse:


> stormy disse:
> 
> 
> > Boas tardes
> ...


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2012 às 01:40)

Boas noites.
Segundo o radar de A Corunha, há algum desenvolvimento, aparentemente convectivo, nas teras altas do distrito de Vila Real, com topos de cerca de 7-8km.
Já o satelite mostra uma assinatura mais tipica de uma onda gravitica...embora por vezes haja a aparencia mais globular e tipica de um sistema convectivo....

Assumindo que se trata de uma formação convectiva, e sabendo que segundo os modelos havia hoje uma baixa probabilidade de ocorrencia de precipitação convectiva ( no extremo norte)...é de notar que esta célula está a desenvolver-se num meio bastante hostil...ainda por cima agora de noite...

Sendo assim, para amanhã, pode ser que as hipoteses de alguma convecção isolada sejam maiores do que o os modelos veem actualmente.

Logo, para o dia de amanhã temos condições para a ocorrencia de alguma convecção isolada, de caracter fraco, no extremo interior  centro, e numa faixa entre Portalegre e a região de Serpa.

De resto, será um dia em geral tranquilo, ameno, com maior possibilidade de precipitação no litoral norte e centro a partir do fim da tarde.

Para Quinta Feira, preve-se uma situação de chuva por vezes moderada no norte litoral até ao meio da manhã.
No resto do pais a precipitação será em geral fraca..abrindo-se grandes claros para o meio da tarde.
É de assinalar apenas o vento, por vezes moderado a forte de W/SW passando a W/NW, especialmente no litoral e terras altas, e um aumento da agitação maritima.


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2012 às 20:52)

O dia foi dentro do previsto...nublado no norte  e centro, solarengo no sul e sudeste..
As temperaturas minimas subiram e o tempo esteve humido e ameno.

A ideia de que poderia ocorrer algum agauceiro convectivo no interior centro e sul falhou...talvez porque o vento não permitiu uma subida mais generalizada da temperatura nessas regiões.

Quanto á situação nas proximas horas...alguns modelos cavam a depressão a norte um pouco mais, para perto dos 980hpa.
Temos a vir de sul uma pluma de ar quente e humido, de origem tropical, e para NW do nucleo depressionario há indicios de um fortalecimento da advecção fria ( CCB- Cold conveyour belt).

A frente fria aparece mais vigorosa no satelite, com alguma convecção embebida muito nitida e a desenvolver-se em algumas bandas ao longo da ondulação frontal, e espera-se que se mantenha este cenário de organização/frontogenese nas proximas 12h.

*Sendo assim*, a situação de amnahã poderá trazer não só periodos de chuva moderada ou mesmo localmente forte, como possibilidade de trovoada, especialmente na faixa litoral a norte de Setubal, e até ao final da manhã.
O vento será moderado com rajadas de SW, passando a W, e haverá um aumento da agitação maritima.
Para sul do eixo Setubal-Evora a preciptação será mais fraca, com um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte...sendo que no Algarve o mais provavel é que ocorram apenas alguma chuva fraca essencialmente na serra.
A partir do meio/fim da tarde espera-se uma melhoria do estado do tempo.


----------



## supercell (6 Jun 2012 às 21:38)

> Hoje 20:52
> stormy
> Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2012
> 
> Sendo assim, a situação de amnahã poderá trazer não só periodos de chuva moderada ou mesmo localmente forte, como possibilidade de trovoada, especialmente na faixa litoral a norte de Setubal, e até ao final da manhã.



Possibilidade de trovoada?   
Pelo que vi na imagem de satélite pensava que ia ser só uns aguaceiros sem importância.  Mas espero mesmo que venha alguma trovoada.


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2012 às 21:48)

supercell disse:


> Possibilidade de trovoada?
> Pelo que vi na imagem de satélite pensava que ia ser só uns aguaceiros sem importância.  Mas espero mesmo que venha alguma trovoada.



Vamos a ver...
As probabilidades não são muito altas...


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2012 às 21:27)

Ao que parece a parte mais activa da frente atingiu em cheio o sul da Galiza e o extremo NW de Portugal.
Do lado Espanhol acumularam-se em torno ás Rias Baixas (Galiza) cerca de 20 a 40mm de chuva.

Mais para sul a frente foi muito mais fraca e acabaram por ocorrer apenas alguns aguaceiros mais moderados no litoral norte e centro....curioso foi que os modelos não estiveram nada bem com esta frente, a norte foi mais forte que o esperado, e a sul muito mais fraca.

Para os proximos dias regressa a estabilidade, excepto na região norte/NW onde haverão mais nuvens devido á aproximação de uma corrente de ar quente e humido associado a uma perturbação a NW da Galiza...
Em todo o caso as temperaturas deverão subir, mantendo-se o tempo bastante ameno e com ventos em geral fracos, apenas mais intensos no litoral oeste pela tarde.


----------



## supercell (7 Jun 2012 às 21:42)

Por hoje, só se verificou chuva da parte da manhã. 
Pelo que parece as previsões do IM apontam para chuva no Sábado, Domingo e Segunda.


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2012 às 21:55)

supercell disse:


> Por hoje, só se verificou chuva da parte da manhã.
> Pelo que parece as previsões do IM apontam para chuva no Sábado, Domingo e Segunda.




Pois...os modelos hoje davam uma istuação de chuva mais continua ao longo do dia, e mesmo a frente era suposto deixar alguma chuva pelo menos até á serra Algarvia.
O que sucedeu foi que a frente em si foi mais fraca a sul, e só no extremo NW é que foi mais intensa, sendo que ao longo do dia acabou por não haver precipitação pós frontal devido á entrada de ar muito seco ( e subsidencia) nos niveis médios, isto segundo as sondagens de LisboaGC e A Coruña.

Bem, a partir de Sabado á noite e até 2f, a ideia que vem nos modelos é que seremos afectados por um fluxo de origem tropical, humido e quente, que poderá deixar alguma precipitação fraca, especialmente durante as noites e manhãs desses dias, na faixa litoral a norte de Aveiro e nas serranias litorais.

No interior norte/centro e no sul em principio teremos tempo estavel com temperaturas em subida ligeira, para esse periodo ( Sab-2f).


----------



## supercell (8 Jun 2012 às 18:41)

Bom dia, tenho notado uma deslocação de um conjunto de nuvens nas imagens de Satélite do IM, a noroeste de Portugal, em aproximação ao Norte da Galiza, penso que por isso o Norte será afectado no Sábado.


----------



## David sf (8 Jun 2012 às 22:21)

Mantém-se a tendência para os próximos dias, de temperaturas na média ou ligeiramente abaixo e de alguma precipitação no litoral norte e centro de Portugal continental. Tanto ECMWF como GFS estão relativamente de acordo, para a manutenção deste padrão até próximo de dia 20, com temperaturas a oscilar entre os 20ºC no litoral norte e centro e os 25ºC, ou ligeiramente acima no resto do continente.

Média do ensemble do ECMWF e do GFS, no longo prazo:






















Há alguma concordância no ensemble do GFS e da previsão mensal do ECMWF, para que a última década do mês possa ser um pouco mais quente, com a possibilidade de o anticiclone dos Açores se estender até às Ilhas Britânicas, induzindo um fluxo de nordeste ou este, mas ainda estamos a uma distância temporal significativa.


----------



## beachboy30 (9 Jun 2012 às 09:25)

Inclusivamente, para o final da próxima semana, os principais modelos apontam para uma ciclogénese explosiva (ou quase) a NW da P.I. e a caminho do UK (os suspeitos do costume ), e estão a modelar uma pressão ao centro de... 980 hPa . Nesta altura do ano, parece-me um pouco estranho... Mas talvez não venha a ter uma pressão tão baixa, mas a tendência está lá...

Certo é um S. António bem fresquinho, onde se calhar até vão saber bem as vestimentas usadas nas marchas, para proteger do frio noturno...

Tal como o Davi Sf disse, até praticamente dia 20, calor nem vê-lo... Será isto um pronúncio do Verão que vamos ter? Ou com o começo do Verão a 21/6, o verdadeiro Verão irá aparecer e mostrar do que é capaz ? Resta aguardar...


----------



## beachboy30 (9 Jun 2012 às 09:58)

beachboy30 disse:


> estão a modelar uma pressão ao centro de... 980 hPa .



Queria ter referido 990 hPa e não 980 . Ainda assim, é de assinalar...


----------



## beachboy30 (10 Jun 2012 às 22:02)

Boas noites .

Bem, atendendo ao que os principais modelos (e principalmente ensembles, em especial o do ECMWF) apontam, este mês de Junho parece tudo menos o mês em que o Verão começa. Depressões perto das nossas latitudes com baixas pressões apreciáveis (veja-se a depressão que vai aparecer a NW da PI no final desta semana de S. António), fortes cavados, enfim, de tudo um pouco para continuarmos com tempo fresco e muito vento, pelo menos até dia 21. Alguma chuva também, principalmente a norte.

Quando determinada depressão ou cavado tendem a afastar-se, eis que em vez do AA fortalecer-se, outra depressão ou cavado aproxima-se... Tem sido assim, e assim será para continuar, aparentemente... AA bastante a SW, numa posição pouco típica, parece-me.

O GEFS já parece querer mostrar, para o final da outra semana, o AA a posicionar-se a W/NW da PI, com uma corrente de E/NE, mas a esta distância, certa é a continuação do tempo fresco e ventoso. O resto é futurologia.

[Off-topic] Inclusivamente tinha 2 dias de férias para esta semana do S. António, prontamente cancelados, uma vez que calor não vai rondar nos próximos tempos...


----------



## Agreste (11 Jun 2012 às 19:25)

Esta dinâmica instável durará até 21-22... a ponta final vai ser bastante agradável.


----------



## beachboy30 (12 Jun 2012 às 10:47)

Agreste disse:


> Esta dinâmica instável durará até 21-22... a ponta final vai ser bastante agradável.



Bom dia .

De facto, os principais modelos começam a apontar para uma mudança de padrão precisamente para o começo do Verão, mais precisamente para o final da próxima semana, com o AA a situar-se bem perto da PI, a NW, induzindo uma corrente de E/NE no continente, resultando num aumento significativo das temperaturas, em especial no litoral oeste. O GEFS já tem vindo a modelar isto há algum tempo, e o ensemble do ECMWF parece ir atrás.

Ainda falta bastante tempo, mas a tendência começa a formar-se... Até lá, tempo relativamente fresco com nortadas moderadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2012 às 12:38)

Eu até dia 21 de Junho não vejo nenhuma mudança de vento, aqui no Algarve vai continuar a nortada, temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC e noites amenas boas para dormir que seja o Verão todo assim e eu não me chateio nada.


----------



## stormy (12 Jun 2012 às 22:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu até dia 21 de Junho não vejo nenhuma mudança de vento, aqui no Algarve vai continuar a nortada, temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC e noites amenas boas para dormir que seja o Verão todo assim e eu não me chateio nada.



Os proximos 8 dias serão comandados por um tipo de padrão em que teremos uma ciclogenese intensa a NW, e depois a permanencia de um campo depressionario em altura desde os Açores á Escandinavia.

Este padrão, se repararem, é similar ao do ano passado, mas com uma diferença fulcral, o cavado estará posicionado a W, impedindo a entrada directa de massas de ar anormalmente frias e secas, que foi o que ocorreu o ano passado.

Assim sendo, espera-se que ocorra alguma precipitação fraca a moderada nas regiões litorais do norte e centro, nomeadamente terras mais altas do litoral como as serras do Geres, Marão, Freita..
A partir de Domingo é provavel que haja um fortalecimento da alta subtropical que se vai inserir pelo Mediterraneo, o que deverá ser suficiente para afastar a instabilidade da PI, e aquecer um pouco o tempo.

Portanto...resumindo, até Domingo teremos tempo algo fresco ( excepto a sul de Setubal-Evora), com precipitação a NW.
Depois, para a semana, tempomais estavel e quente.


----------



## stormy (14 Jun 2012 às 17:15)

Boas tardes

Para a semana temos um padrão interessante, com uma dorsal a subir pelo Mediterraneo-Europa central, e um cavado a extender-se pelo Atlantico central até ao UK.

O AA estará fraco, dividido num nucleo sobre a Europa NW e outro proximo aos Açores.

Espera-se assim uma subida da temperatura, com entrada de massas de ar quente que teem origem quer no norte de Africa quer no Mediterraneo.
No Atlantico tambem se espera a lenta progressão para norte de massas de ar, desta vez mais humidas, de origem tropical e subtropical.

Este tipo de sinóptica é consistente com aqueles dias em geral quentes, com nortadas moderadas á tarde no litoral, e actividade convectiva em pontos do interior.
Portanto...tempo agradavel, algum vento na costa oeste, e trovoadas pontuais no interior.

Quanto ás trovoadas...para já a ideia que vem nos modelos é ainda algo confusa...teremos de esperar mais uns dias , e claro, fazer analises mais detalhadas quando os modelos atingirem uma maior consistencia.


----------



## David sf (15 Jun 2012 às 22:35)

As condições meteorológicas manter-se-ão inalteradas até meados da próxima semana, pelo menos até quarta-feira, com temperaturas normais e alguma precipitação no domingo, no litoral norte e centro.

Para o final da semana que vem é provável que as temperaturas comecem a subir, devido ao posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores numa posição mais próxima da Península Ibérica. Não se esperam calores anormais, a média dos ensembles do ECMWF nunca coloca a iso 20 a 850 hpa a norte de Beja, e é muito provável que se mantenha a nortada no litoral. O GFS tem carregado um pouco mais no calor, mas a credibilidade do GFS ultimamente tem deixado muito a desejar. Portanto, é provável uma gradual subida das temperaturas, mais relevante no Alentejo e Algarve a partir de dia 21/22 e até domingo 24, dia em que as máximas poderão atingir os 35ºC nas regiões mencionadas, e rondar os 30ºC nas restantes.

Não vejo possibilidades de trovoadas até dia 24, possivelmente (o ECMWF avança com uma ténue hipótese) poderemos ter uma fraca frente atlântica no dia 21.


----------



## madmario (17 Jun 2012 às 10:10)

Bom dia parceiros de fórum,

Quero pedir a vossa ajuda, para ver se me podem dizer ( com a incerteza característica destas previsões ) com que tempo posso contar na proxima semana ( 18 a 24 ) na zona da serra do Geres ?

Vou de férias e queria saber que roupa meter na mala ...

Abraço e obrigado


----------



## boneli (17 Jun 2012 às 12:24)

madmario disse:


> Bom dia parceiros de fórum,
> 
> Quero pedir a vossa ajuda, para ver se me podem dizer ( com a incerteza característica destas previsões ) com que tempo posso contar na proxima semana ( 18 a 24 ) na zona da serra do Geres ?
> 
> ...




Não serei a pessoa mais indicada a fazê-lo, mas corrijam-me se estiver errado por favor.
Possivelmente terás que levar dois tipos de roupa..para a chuva que em principio pode cair até Quarta/Quinta-feira. 
Posteriormente tudo indica que até dia 24 o bom tempo vai estar de volta com as temperaturas a subirem gradualmente sendo 22, 23 e 24 os dias mais quentes. Lógicamente são previsões e tudo se pode alterar até lá. 
Não te esqueças que no Gerês as noites mesmo no Verão ás vezes são frescas. 

Aproveita


----------



## David sf (18 Jun 2012 às 21:59)

David sf disse:


> As condições meteorológicas manter-se-ão inalteradas até meados da próxima semana, pelo menos até quarta-feira, com temperaturas normais e alguma precipitação no domingo, no litoral norte e centro.
> 
> Para o final da semana que vem é provável que as temperaturas comecem a subir, devido ao posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores numa posição mais próxima da Península Ibérica. Não se esperam calores anormais, a média dos ensembles do ECMWF nunca coloca a iso 20 a 850 hpa a norte de Beja, e é muito provável que se mantenha a nortada no litoral. O GFS tem carregado um pouco mais no calor, mas a credibilidade do GFS ultimamente tem deixado muito a desejar. Portanto, é provável uma gradual subida das temperaturas, mais relevante no Alentejo e Algarve a partir de dia 21/22 e até domingo 24, dia em que as máximas poderão atingir os 35ºC nas regiões mencionadas, e rondar os 30ºC nas restantes.
> 
> Não vejo possibilidades de trovoadas até dia 24, possivelmente (o ECMWF avança com uma ténue hipótese) poderemos ter uma fraca frente atlântica no dia 21.



Ganha cosistência esta previsão até domingo, inclusive a frente que afectará o norte e centro do país na madrugada de quarta para quinta.

O início da semana seguinte começa a ameaçar ser escaldante, ainda com as devidas cautelas por ainda faltar algum tempo, as últimas saídas do ECMWF, principalmente do seu ensemble, começam a consolidar uma entrada de ar quente considerável, com a possibilidade de se atingirem temperaturas próximas aos 40ºC em muitos locais de Portugal continental. 
A última saída operacional, que está somente 1 ou 2ºC acima da média do ensemble, prevê temperaturas alucinantes, incluindo 40ºC de máxima para Lisboa e 43ºC para alguns locais do Alentejo. Não deverá ser tão extremo, mas é uma previsão a ter em conta.

Média do ensemble (temperatura a 850 hpa) do ECMWF:


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2012 às 22:12)

Vamos a ver como evolui a sinoptica...mas na minha opinião a coisa não parece que vá refrescar muito até lá.

Os modelos, ao contrario do que referi há uns dias, teimam agora em colocar o nucleo da alta subtropical mesmo em cima da PI ou do Mar de Alboran.
Teremos o AA a W, extendendo-se pelo NW da Europa, forçando uma bolha de ar quente a deslocar-se sobre a peninsula, misturando-se com algum ar tropical maritimo antes de curvar para norte em direcção ás regiões depressionárias.

Temos ainda a situação no Atlantico central, com a entrada de perturbações de origem tropical, o que poderá fortalecer o corredor de tempestades entre o Canadá e a Islandia.
Os modelos teem mantido a tendencia de colocar uma região baroclinica cada vez mais acentuada ( area onde as condições para a ciclogenese são boas), a exteder-se desde o SW dos Açores ao UK no médio prazo,  *e toda esta conjugação de factores pode criar um bloqueio em omega muito estavel sobre Marrocos-PI, acentuando o tempo quente, com um ou outro intervalo breve, durante uma ou duas semanas.*


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jun 2012 às 19:25)

Uma análise um pouco mais rápida e menos detalhada, se possível: como vai andar o tempo aqui por Viseu na quinta-feira à hora do Portugal-República Chega?


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jun 2012 às 19:44)

Pedro disse:


> Uma análise um pouco mais rápida e menos detalhada, se possível: como vai andar o tempo aqui por Viseu na quinta-feira à hora do Portugal-República Chega?



Provavelmente vais apanhar céu pouco nublado ou limpo, mas olha que as temperaturas não deverão passar dos 20ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2012 às 20:55)

Ui, que previsão louca do Foreca para Olhão, a partir de 5ªfeira a temperatura vai disparar, para Domingo colocam 38ºC de máxima com vento de norte. . Mas a partir de 5ªfeira a máxima mais baixa será de 32ºC, ui vai lindo. 

Curioso, a previsão para 10 dias automática do IM é muito parecida à do Foreca.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Jun 2012 às 12:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ui, que previsão louca do Foreca para Olhão, a partir de 5ªfeira a temperatura vai disparar, para Domingo colocam 38ºC de máxima com vento de norte. . Mas a partir de 5ªfeira a máxima mais baixa será de 32ºC, ui vai lindo.
> 
> Curioso, a previsão para 10 dias automática do IM é muito parecida à do Foreca.




Os modelos ao longo do tempo já vinham a modelar a situação desta 'vaga de calor'. Era só uma questão de acertar agulhas. Agora fica a questão de quanto tempo irá durar esse mesmo calor.

Ainda ontem os ensembles apontavam para mais de uma semana de duração, agora meros 5 a 6 dias.

O que é certo é que o forno vai ser ligado.

Tenho é duvidas á predominancia do vento de norte... a ver vamos...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Jun 2012 às 13:14)

Edit: Nova Actualização:

A confirmar aquilo que dizia em termos de duração da onda:


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2012 às 14:21)

E não há nenhuma perpetiva de antes, durante ou depois dessa vaga de calor haver atividade convectiva?


----------



## stormy (20 Jun 2012 às 17:45)

Situação de tempo muito quente a partir do fim de semana no Continente e Madeira.
Maximas proximas ou acima de 40ºC serão possiveis em todo o Alentejo, interior Algarvio, Vale do Tejo e do Douro.
No litoral as maximas poderão tocar em alguns dias os 35ºC.
As minimas tambem serão altas, com noites tropicais generalizadas, e sensação térmica acentuada pela existencia de alguma humidade ( dewpoints a rondar ou superiores a 15ºC em muitos locais).

Na Madeira tempo quente e abafado nas zonas baixas, e muito quente e seco nas medianias e na serra, com valores localmente da ordem dos 33 a 35ºC...na costa serão mais baixos, entre os 28 e os 30ºC mas com humidade desconfortavel.

Esta situação tende a durar cerca de 8 a 10 dias, segundo a informação actual...


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jun 2012 às 22:30)

stormy disse:


> Situação de tempo muito quente a partir do fim de semana no Continente e Madeira.
> Maximas proximas ou acima de 40ºC serão possiveis em todo o Alentejo, interior Algarvio, Vale do Tejo e do Douro.
> No litoral as maximas poderão tocar em alguns dias os 35ºC.
> As minimas tambem serão altas, com noites tropicais generalizadas, e sensação térmica acentuada pela existencia de alguma humidade ( dewpoints a rondar ou superiores a 15ºC em muitos locais).
> ...



Estou para ver noites tropicais aqui na minha terrinha lol:.


----------



## David sf (21 Jun 2012 às 22:37)

Neste momento há já alguma consitência na previsão das condições meteorológicas para a próxima semana. Como já foi largamente falado, inclusive na comunicação social, a partir de segunda o calor começará a apertar, especialmente no Alentejo e Algarve, com valores que deverão aproximar-se muito dos 40ºC, podendo suplantar esse valor nalguns locais mais quentes. 
Nas restantes regiões, também fará calor, embora no litoral a intensidade do calor dependerá da existência de nortada, algo que neste momento se afigura como provável.

Este evento de calor deverá durar até quinta ou sexta-feira da semana que vem, sendo que as temperaturas deverão baixar para valores mais normais, próximos aos atingidos hoje, no final da semana que vem.

Diagrama de ensembles do GFS, para o Alentejo central:







Média dos ensembles do ECMWF, temperatura a 850 hpa:


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2012 às 22:56)

O Algarve promete aquecer bem vai ser uma semana completamente tórrida e com mínimas altas  Mínimas a chegarem aos 26ºC e máximas a chegarem aos 37ºC vai ser insuportável. O que é mais estranho é o vento será fraco e variável, embora seja em brisa de SW.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jun 2012 às 22:58)

Prevê-se tempo bem quente para os próximos dias, mas a partir de dia 28/29 a temperatura descerá para valores (ligeiramente) abaixo do normal.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2012 às 09:48)

Nos meteogramas não se nota essa tendência para equilibrar as temperaturas... Tendo por base esses dados, a onda de calor deverá durar até ao fim do mês, não? 

Reparei também que entre 25 e 27 de junho, os valores de CAPE aumentam. Não há qualquer tendência para convecção?


----------



## Norther (22 Jun 2012 às 09:53)

Final da próxima semana será bem quentinha ate de noite, bem vindo Verão


----------



## David sf (22 Jun 2012 às 10:28)

Norther disse:


> Final da próxima semana será bem quentinha ate de noite, bem vindo Verão



Quantas mais vezes terá de errar o GFS para deixarem de lhe dar crédito?





















Mesmo no ensemble do GFS, a run operacional é um outlier quente na sexta feira:


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2012 às 10:47)

Só por curiosidade, ainda está em andamento aquela questão dos modelos MeteoPt para todos?


----------



## rozzo (22 Jun 2012 às 11:30)

David sf disse:


> Quantas mais vezes terá de errar o GFS para deixarem de lhe dar crédito?




Obviamente também eu concordo que o ECMWF deve ser a nossa referência a mais de 5 dias, e claro falando em Ensembles, não a saída operacional. Está mais que visto que é muito mais fiável. 

De qualquer forma, e embora pareça mesmo que a partir da próxima 5ª-feira há a clara tendência para a entrada bem quente ser varrida por ar mais atlântico e fresco, tenho percepção (pode ser errada) por situações anteriores semelhantes, que nestas situações há sempre uma certa inércia, e que esse "varrer" acaba por ter sempre um ligeiro atraso, e ainda sobra bom calor 1 ou 2 dias a mais do que o inicialmente esperado, de tal forma que o GFS muitas vezes acaba por não estar totalmente errado na sua tendência de prolongar eventos quentes.

Mas pode naturalmente ser uma percepção errada minha graças a alguns eventos isolados, mas pronto eventos destes são felizmente sempre isolados. E refiro-me a eventos em que o calor chega bem a todo o litoral Oeste, o que como disse o David, não está totalmente garantido ainda.

Portanto não ficarei totalmente admirado se em boa parte do país (embora no litoral já seja difícil), o calor muito intenso se prolongar até ao fim-de-semana...


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jun 2012 às 11:39)

rozzo disse:


> Obviamente também eu concordo que o ECMWF deve ser a nossa referência a mais de 5 dias, e claro falando em Ensembles, não a saída operacional. Está mais que visto que é muito mais fiável.
> 
> De qualquer forma, e embora pareça mesmo que a partir da próxima 5ª-feira há a clara tendência para a entrada bem quente ser varrida por ar mais atlântico e fresco, tenho percepção (pode ser errada) por situações anteriores semelhantes, que nestas situações há sempre uma certa inércia, e que esse "varrer" acaba por ter sempre um ligeiro atraso, e ainda sobra bom calor 1 ou 2 dias a mais do que o inicialmente esperado, de tal forma que o GFS muitas vezes acaba por não estar totalmente errado na sua tendência de prolongar eventos quentes.
> 
> ...


Mas o GFS não prevê que as temperaturas sofram apenas uma ligeira descida ou se mantenham na mesma no final da próxima semana, prevê que a temperatura suba, e comparando com os outros modelos isso não faz sentido nenhum...


----------



## David sf (22 Jun 2012 às 11:47)

rozzo disse:


> Obviamente também eu concordo que o ECMWF deve ser a nossa referência a mais de 5 dias, e claro falando em Ensembles, não a saída operacional. Está mais que visto que é muito mais fiável.
> 
> De qualquer forma, e embora pareça mesmo que a partir da próxima 5ª-feira há a clara tendência para a entrada bem quente ser varrida por ar mais atlântico e fresco, tenho percepção (pode ser errada) por situações anteriores semelhantes, que nestas situações há sempre uma certa inércia, e que esse "varrer" acaba por ter sempre um ligeiro atraso, e ainda sobra bom calor 1 ou 2 dias a mais do que o inicialmente esperado, de tal forma que o GFS muitas vezes acaba por não estar totalmente errado na sua tendência de prolongar eventos quentes.
> 
> ...



Concordo com a análise, muitas vezes o varrimento do calor é mais demorado do que se espera. Aliás, na mais recente run do ECMWF, nota-se isso, com a iso 20 a perdurar no sul do país bastante mais tempo do que estava ontem. Mas o que não deveremos ter na sexta são as temperaturas próximas a 40ºC que o GFS das 00z previa, a descida começará na quinta feira, com maior substância no litoral, mas mesmo assim esse dia será quente, cerca de 30ºC no litoral e 35ºC no interior. Só no fim de semana é que a temperatura deverá estabilizar em valores mais amenos.


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2012 às 11:52)

David sf disse:


> Concordo com a análise, muitas vezes o varrimento do calor é mais demorado do que se espera. Aliás, na mais recente run do ECMWF, nota-se isso, com a iso 20 a perdurar no sul do país bastante mais tempo do que estava ontem. Mas o que não deveremos ter na sexta são as temperaturas próximas a 40ºC que o GFS das 00z previa, a descida começará na quinta feira, com maior substância no litoral, mas mesmo assim esse dia será quente, cerca de 30ºC no litoral e 35ºC no interior. Só no fim de semana é que a temperatura deverá estabilizar em valores mais amenos.



Não teria tantas certezas para já...
Há alguns factores que me levam a crer que o GFS neste caso estará mais realista que o ECMWF.
O calor poderá manter-se assim intenso até 5f, sendo que só 6f, sab e dom as temperaturas poderão descer um pouco.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jun 2012 às 12:09)

stormy disse:


> Não teria tantas certezas para já...
> Há alguns factores que me levam a crer que o GFS neste caso estará mais realista que o ECMWF.
> O calor poderá manter-se assim intenso até 5f, sendo que só 6f, sab e dom as temperaturas poderão descer um pouco.



Mas o que o GFS prevê é que a sexta seja o dia mais quente ou dos mais quentes, não que a descida comece ligeira nesse dia.


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2012 às 12:13)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas o que o GFS prevê é que a sexta seja o dia mais quente ou dos mais quentes, não que a descida comece ligeira nesse dia.



Os mais quentes serão entre 3f e 5f.
6f Poderá ainda ser bastante quente, mas vamos aguardar, porque eu acho que o padrão que o GFS está a modelar neste momento faz sentido face ao que se está a passar no Atlantico e nos EUA.
No entanto ainda faltam alguns dias para os modelos apurarem tudo.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jun 2012 às 12:28)

stormy disse:


> Os mais quentes serão entre 3f e 5f.
> 6f Poderá ainda ser bastante quente, mas vamos aguardar, porque eu acho que o padrão que o GFS está a modelar neste momento faz sentido face ao que se está a passar no Atlantico e nos EUA.
> No entanto ainda faltam alguns dias para os modelos apurarem tudo.



O IM prevê (não segundo o GFS obviamente, mas segundo ECMWF) que os dias mais quentes sejam 2ª-4ª. Sim, o ar quente continuará lá depois, já não há descidas para os 20ºc e tal de máxima no final do mês no meio do Alentejo como previam ontem, mas também sexta-feira está muito longe de ser um dia mais quente que o normal. Posso estar enganado e a esta distância é bem possível, mas o cenário do GFS parece-me pouco provável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2012 às 12:39)

Dias mais quentes vai ser desde Domingo sem fim à vista, temperaturas a rondar os 35ºC no Algarve, o dia mais quente é capaz de ser domingo no Algarve onde o Foreca prevê 36ºC e o IM 33ºC.  Pelo menos até dia 1 de Julho não vejo descida nenhuma das temperaturas pelo menos no Algarve.

Este post é meramente só sobre o Algarve.


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2012 às 19:09)

Que pena o IM não fazer previsões assim...nem em situações mais anomalas ou de destaque...
http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...o-seran-altas-valle-del-guadalquivir/1444662/


----------



## supercell (22 Jun 2012 às 19:22)

> Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2012
> Que pena o IM não fazer previsões assim...nem em situações mais anomalas ou de destaque...
> http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/e...uivir/1444662/



Concordo, realmente é uma previsão muito completa e elucidativa


----------



## Norther (23 Jun 2012 às 00:26)

realmente os dias mais quentes serão ao meio da semana, o GFS ja recuou em relação as temperaturas de sexta na run das 18, o que é certo é termos uma semana de calor


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jun 2012 às 09:28)

stormy disse:


> Que pena o IM não fazer previsões assim...nem em situações mais anomalas ou de destaque...
> http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...o-seran-altas-valle-del-guadalquivir/1444662/



A que horas dá isto?


----------



## ruka (23 Jun 2012 às 13:12)

Pedro disse:


> A que horas dá isto?



podes ver na tve internacional por volta das 15h e das 21h05


----------



## David sf (23 Jun 2012 às 17:41)

Recuo avassalador do GFS nesta última run, colando-se totalmente ao ECMWF, como é habitual.

Assim sendo, teremos um evento de calor assinalável entre amanhã e quarta-feira, com temperaturas que poderão superar os 40ºC no interior sul, para na quinta-feira começarem a descer, do litoral norte para o interior sul. Sexta-feira já deverá ser um dia com temperaturas normais em todo o país, com excepção do litoral algarvio, que devido à nortada continuará a torrar.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Jun 2012 às 13:51)

Vamos ter esta nortada toda como está hoje?  Gostava se aproveitar este calor para a praia mas com este vento todo...


----------



## meteo (24 Jun 2012 às 15:14)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Vamos ter esta nortada toda como está hoje?  Gostava se aproveitar este calor para a praia mas com este vento todo...



Vai consultando o Windguru que é bom para ver o vento nas praias.
Hoje está forte nortada. Amanhã diminui e pelo menos de manhã está muito agradável.Terça e Quarta,vão estar grandes dias de praia com muito pouco vento 

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=48945


----------



## Agreste (25 Jun 2012 às 23:09)

Ou muito me engano ou vamos a caminho de repetir o mesmo julho do ano passado com nortada no litoral oeste e dias impossíveis de praia...

NAO neutral para passar a positiva e o anticiclone dos açores tomando forma...


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Jun 2012 às 23:30)

Julgo que no ano passado o AA estava mais a SW... Na posição modelada pelo ECMWF, de facto a nortada estará presente, mas as temperaturas deverão ser mais elevadas, já que o AA estende-se em crista até nós. 

O ano passado lembro-me que o mês de Julho, para além de muito ventoso e com bastante nebulosidade no litoral oeste, foi também "fresco", pelo facto do AA estar muito a oeste/sudoeste da sua posição normal de Verão. Pelo padrão do EMCWF, parece-me que ele estará mais a norte, embora um pouco a oeste... 

Portanto, na minha opinião, nortada sim (típica do nosso Verão), mas dias impossíveis de praia não... Mas também depende da praia no litoral oeste...

Pessoalmente falando, o Agosto é que me "interessa", já que é quando tenho o meu período de férias .


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2012 às 17:52)

Boas

bem, acho que a partir de amanha, vao começar a baixar as temperaturas, mesmo que ligeiramente. 

ha ali uma cut off que se aproxima do golfo da biscaia, que parece enpurrar o AA mais para SO ou O.

Penso que poderemos ter no dia de amanha alguma instablilidade convectiva, no interior norte e centro. com uma pequena descida das temperaturas, em especial no litoral norte. 
Ja que no sul o calor deverá manter-se, nao com a itensidade destes dias né. 

Mas pareçe que isto  nem se vai alterar muito, depois de passar esta perturbação, parece que as temperauras voltarão a subir um pouquito la para dia 1 de Julho, e a instabilidade convectiva de verão vai estar presente a partir de dia 3 de Julho... 


corrigam-me se tiver enganado, ja que nao sou muito expert a ler modelos, mas tento 

EDIT:  erro corrigido


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jun 2012 às 17:57)

ricardop120 disse:


> Boas
> 
> bem, acho que a partir de amanha, vao começar a baixar as temperaturas, mesmo que ligeiramente.
> 
> ...


A tua análise parece-me correta (à exceção do mês, que é Julho e não Junho), embora o que vá acontecer a partir de dia 3 ainda não seja de maneira nenhuma certo.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 17:57)

Agreste disse:


> Ou muito me engano ou vamos a caminho de repetir o mesmo julho do ano passado com nortada no litoral oeste e dias impossíveis de praia...



Espero bem que não. É a primeira vez que vou de férias em Julho, ficaria lixado se apanhasse nortadas no Algarve...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2012 às 18:00)

ricardop120 disse:


> bem, acho que a partir de amanha, vao começar a baixar as temperaturas, mesmo que ligeiramente.



Ligeiramente? Lisboa hoje:40ºC; Lisboa sexta: 24ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2012 às 18:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ligeiramente? Lisboa hoje:40ºC; Lisboa sexta: 24ºC



 Ya um bocado  mas mesmo assim penso que nao vai descer muito amanha,  sim esses 24ºC sim acredito la para sexta ou sabado


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2012 às 18:10)

N_Fig disse:


> A tua análise parece-me correta (à exceção do mês, que é Julho e não Junho), embora o que vá acontecer a partir de dia 3 ainda não seja de maneira nenhuma certo.



 failll, enganeime


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2012 às 18:14)

Vejo é uma tendência para os primeiros 10/15 dias de julho de bastante calor de dia e de noite!! talvez não tão intenso como este ultimo episódio quente mas mais prolongado!


----------



## meteo (28 Jun 2012 às 22:58)

E temos o anticiclone dos Açores a surgir,e com ele a nortada... Não apenas de tarde,mas todo o dia. 
A nortada sinóptica,a pior nortada para quem está de férias! 
A partir de Sábado. 
Só não há nortada forte já amanhã,porque temos uma depressão a passar a Norte da PI que impede que o anticiclone dos Açores nos influencie de forma significativa.Deve mesmo chover no Norte do pais(e uns chuviscos no centro),principalmente no Minho.


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Jun 2012 às 11:35)

meteo disse:


> E temos o anticiclone dos Açores a surgir,e com ele a nortada... Não apenas de tarde,mas todo o dia.
> A nortada sinóptica,a pior nortada para quem está de férias!
> A partir de Sábado.
> Só não há nortada forte já amanhã,porque temos uma depressão a passar a Norte da PI que impede que o anticiclone dos Açores nos influencie de forma significativa.Deve mesmo chover no Norte do pais(e uns chuviscos no centro),principalmente no Minho.



De facto, é verdade... Atendendo aos principais modelos, o AA vai estar na zona dos Açores, ligeiramente a oeste, o que em conjunto com depressões na zona do UK, irá provocar a tal nortada sinóptica no nosso país, inclusivamente pequenos cavados... No Algarve, para quem está de férias (especialmente sotavento), até é bom, no resto do país... é um "pesadelo", pelo menos para quem está de férias e gosta de calor e praia... A 1ª semana de Julho tende toda ela a ser assim, a fazer lembrar um pouco o Julho do ano passado... Mas é só ainda a 1ª semana...

Eu, como só tenho férias em Agosto, a haver nortada sinóptica, que haja agora .


----------



## CptRena (29 Jun 2012 às 12:05)

Sim, é verdade. O pesadelo, ou não, está de volta. 







Esta previsão é para Aveiro, mas acho que fala pela maioria do litoral nestes casos


----------



## ferreirinha47 (29 Jun 2012 às 15:24)

Estou a ver os companheiros todos preocupados com a nortada, si de facto ela parece vir para ficar, o que para quem ta férias nao é muito bom, mas também ha vantagens, como diz o velho Provérbio Nazareno "Vento do Norte trás Sardinha a pote" fiquemos entao pelas esplanadas a saborear tão delicioso piteu, pelo menos para mim.


----------

